# new girl to be



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wasnt planning on getting anymore girls just yet but couldnt resist this beaut! Shes a choccy bi point :001_wub:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

She's a stunner


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! :001_wub:


I've been looking at pictures of chocolate colourpoints recently, I think they are adorable! Whats the difference between a colourpoint and a bi point? (or is that a silly question )


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my, I can see why you couldn't resist her :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> She is gorgeous!! :001_wub:
> 
> I've been looking at pictures of chocolate colourpoints recently, I think they are adorable! Whats the difference between a colourpoint and a bi point? (or is that a silly question )


Ok a colourpoint will have a full mask of colour and a bi colourpoint will have a white v on its face if correctly marked hers a bi point and a cp 
bi pt







cp


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Understood, thank you!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> She's a stunner


thankyou


simplysardonic said:


> Oh my, I can see why you couldn't resist her :001_wub:


when shes older she will look nothing like that her colour will be really dark :001_wub:


Jenny1966 said:


> Understood, thank you!


your welcome


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

You really have no self control, do you! Surely you could have resisted those innocent, wondering blue eyes, those chubby little kitten cheeks, that soft, silky fur, those tiny, teeny, weeny little toe pads . . . 

Nope! You did the right thing - resist everything except temptation. Too many kittens is still not enough!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

When adult she will look something like this


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> You really have no self control, do you! Surely you could have resisted those innocent, wondering blue eyes, those chubby little kitten cheeks, that soft, silky fur, those tiny, teeny, weeny little toe pads . . .
> 
> Nope! You did the right thing - resist everything except temptation. Too many kittens is still not enough!


haha i like your style :thumbup1:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> When adult she will look something like this
> View attachment 121801


Exquisite! The colour definition is so sharp - it almost looks painted on - what a beautiful cat.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> when shes older she will look nothing like that her colour will be really dark :001_wub:


Ooh like when Meezers go darker? You know how I luffs a really dark Meezer


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is lovely :001_wub::001_wub: When does she come home?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Exquisite! The colour definition is so sharp - it almost looks painted on - what a beautiful cat.


Yes it makes them look so striking doesnt it.


simplysardonic said:


> Ooh like when Meezers go darker? You know how I luffs a really dark Meezer


Good taste.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> She is lovely :001_wub::001_wub: When does she come home?


Next week or the week after so my little blue bi point girl will have a friend of the exact same age..cool.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I wondered how long it would take you to post her on here. Lol 

I must admit ... She is a stunner Sara 

You don't like a easy life do you ... I hope you cleared it with the OH lol lol x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrummy - some times I wish I didn't have such good self control!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub: she is adorable, glad i dont have room otherwise i would be kittienapping this beauty.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty girl :001_wub: - congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I wondered how long it would take you to post her on here. Lol
> 
> I must admit ... She is a stunner Sara
> 
> I don't like a easy life do you ... I hope you cleared it with the OH lol lol x


Lol well he has been in the bad books today sooo i slipped the announcement in 


spid said:


> Scrummy - some times I wish I didn't have such good self control!


Haha,i dont have much.


catcoonz said:


> :001_wub: she is adorable, glad i dont have room otherwise i would be kittienapping this beauty.


Thankyou cc.:thumbup1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Good tactics ... Lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Scrummy - some times I wish I didn't have such good self control!


Am pleased I do ... Lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_you kept that quiet !!!! shes gorgeous, very pretty._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _you kept that quiet !!!! shes gorgeous, very pretty._


lol,i know im really excited shes got some nice lines and i cant wait.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well Jenny, all but one of my girls carry chocolate... Just saying!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Well Jenny, all but one of my girls carry chocolate... Just saying!


I will place an order for a chocolate colourpoint then please! lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Witnessed


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

She's a beauty!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She's a gorgeous kitten, bet you are so excited. I love the bi colours.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Well Jenny, all but one of my girls carry chocolate... Just saying!


ooh imagine a choc point squashy face..heaven!


Time flies said:


> She's a beauty!


thankyou tf


sharonbee said:


> She's a gorgeous kitten, bet you are so excited. I love the bi colours.


Are they classed as bi colours in your breed sharon? in brits its bi colourpoint,so with brits you could have bi colour and bi colourpoint and the difference would be the eye colour.however the bi cps there colour is more washed out than a standard bi colour.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I could breed a choc tortie point squashy face just to satisfy all of Jenny's requirements!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations on your new girl!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I could breed a choc tortie point squashy face just to satisfy all of Jenny's requirements!


Hmmm even yummier! next year i plan to do a seal tortie point litter some could be variant..from the lil miss you was grooning at the show.


pipje said:


> Congratulations on your new girl!


thank pj


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

She's totally scrummy!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Chiantina said:


> She's totally scrummy!!


thanx chiantina..i agree


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

wow she is simply gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> wow she is simply gorgeous


thankyou wicket.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> ooh imagine a choc point squashy face..heaven!
> 
> thankyou tf
> 
> Are they classed as bi colours in your breed sharon? in brits its bi colourpoint,so with brits you could have bi colour and bi colourpoint and the difference would be the eye colour.however the bi cps there colour is more washed out than a standard bi colour.


We can have bi colours in Orientals although we haven't bred any bi colours,

There is also the Seychellois which is a bi coloured Siamese or Oriental and comes in three types...
1. Seychellois Huitiemme which is white with a coloured tail, big patches of colour on head,legs and body.
2. Seychellois Septiemme which is white with small patches of colour on tail, body, legs and head
3. Seychellois Neuviemme is almost entirely white with a coloured tail and very small patches of colour on head. 
We haven't bred these but they do look beautiful.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> We can have bi colours in Orientals although we haven't bred any bi colours,
> 
> There is also the Seychellois which is a bi coloured Siamese or Oriental and comes in three types...
> 1. Seychellois Huitiemme which is white with a coloured tail, big patches of colour on head,legs and body.
> ...


Wow i bet they do hard to get your head around all that


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

We have bi-colour Siamese here, and bi-colour Orientals for those who aren't pointed/blue eyed. 

I've not seen one with the inverted V of a bi-colour BSH though. Standard doesn't specify pattern other than should have white on the feet, legs, underside and chest with white on the face being desirable.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bi-colour Siamese are in the Oriental section here - go figure. This is what the breed standard says about the white - the emphasis is mine:



> White Markings: Any distribution from a minimum of one third white up to and including 'van' pattern with colour showing only on the head and tail; *it is essential that there is white on the face, on all four feet/legs and along the underside of the cat from chest to lower abdomen*. If the white on the underside forms spots there must be a clear link from one spot to another. The amount of white on the tail is immaterial. Cats displaying less than one third of white to colour, or with unlinked chest and/or belly spots must not be awarded the certificate, nor first place in kitten classes.


GCCF doesn't use the term 'Seychellois' for them nor does it distinguish between the patterns.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry WLBSH, also meant to say your new girl is very pretty, congratulations.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Bi-colour Siamese are in the Oriental section here - go figure. This is what the breed standard says about the white - the emphasis is mine:
> 
> GCCF doesn't use the term 'Seychellois' for them nor does it distinguish between the patterns.





spotty cats said:


> Sorry WLBSH, also meant to say your new girl is very pretty, congratulations.


Haha its fine sc's..did you friend me on fb? Otherwise i dont know anyone else in oz lol.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, that's me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Yes, that's me


Lol i see you are fb friends with spid too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Was soo tempted to email you back the other day!! 

She is gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you having a TB baby!!!!!!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Was soo tempted to email you back the other day!!
> 
> She is gorgeous! :001_tt1:


The blue bi pt girl?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Do we have a due date for the new furbaba


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Do we have a due date for the new furbaba


Next weekend and she will be called Jersey!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Next weekend and she will be called Jersey!


Awwwwwww that's a lovely name ... How did you come up with her name


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Awwwwwww that's a lovely name ... How did you come up with her name


I wanted to call the bub it if it was a girl lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I wanted to call the bub it if it was a girl lol.


Sweeeeettttt x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Was soo tempted to email you back the other day!!
> 
> She is gorgeous! :001_tt1:





we love bsh's said:


> The blue bi pt girl?


yes lol!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful ..... What a stunner Jersey will be , what are your plans for the future Sara , re breed programme xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Absolutely Beautiful ..... What a stunner Jersey will be , what are your plans for the future Sara , re breed programme xx


Thanx shirl im planning to do some self to cp next year so could get some scrummy chocolate selfs or cps or other colours even just fancy a bit of a change from all cp..


----------

